# Audi A6 2.8 Quatrro P1340 and P1519



## LadyAudi01A6Q2.8 (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi all,
I replaced the camshaft position sensor, bought an OBDII machine to reset the check engine light. Car is running great. What is the deal with the codes. I checked them out and they list a camshaft position sensor B Circuit Malfunction and an intake manifold runner control (stuck closed). 
Anyone know how to fix it? I am getting ready to buy the manual and the dealer has been great with schematics but I'd like to hear from someone who has opened up the front end and done some of this work. Already replaced camshaft sensor, timing belt, timing belt tensioner, water pump, camshaft seals, valve cover gasket, 1 window regulator, removed tint, replaced a cup holder, mirror knob and am considering headliner and new instrument cluster. Obviously I love the car despite the former owners lack of keeping up with it, he did do the tie rod though. 
So that said, any input is appreciated in getting through emissions and feeling the car is in the best shape I can get it. 
Thanks-I love my car!


----------

